# Yup, another newbie



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Hello everyone. I see a lot on familer names here on this forum.
Ive be checking it out the past few days and seems like a great place.
Im a home haunter in Rochester, ny. Not a day goes by I dont think about hallo., glad I found this place!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the haunted side of the street johnny! :devil:


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Zombie, you have an awesome site, never saw the forum thing on there.
I always check your site from your threads from hforum.
Great work and awesome site.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you here johnny933!
So, I have to ask, what's it mean?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome johnny933!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the Haunt! forums, that is.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome to hauntforum.com. Watch your step, FE has been in here. And he has been watching smokie and the bandit again.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks to the welocme's. Glad to see a lot of you here.



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Glad to see you here johnny933!
> So, I have to ask, what's it mean?


FE....whats what mean??


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

johnny933?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to chaos johnny933


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

johnny933....i have been using this name for a years. It's dumb but it arrived from my name and my sons first number when he was racing. The good old days...the boy was rank 3rd in the country, 2 in NE and 1st in the state, wish we could do it again.
Anyways, thats where the name came from, I always keep it simply so I dont forget stuff, I thought of changing it on hallo forum but just figured good enough for me.Just a halloween nut that cant remember [email protected]*t!!!

Should I change mt name????


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You could be theresjohnny.



johnny933 said:


> johnny933....i have been using this name for a years. It's dumb but it arrived from my name and my sons first number when he was racing. The good old days...the boy was rank 3rd in the country, 2 in NE and 1st in the state, wish we could do it again.
> Anyways, thats where the name came from, I always keep it simply so I dont forget stuff, I thought of changing it on hallo forum but just figured good enough for me.Just a halloween nut that cant remember [email protected]*t!!!
> 
> Should I change mt name????


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun johnny933.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Yeh, we can be some feaky twins! LOL!!!
I like it!!!! Perhaps I will change the name as half my user names have been changing.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Hella


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Johnny, hope you enjoy your stay with us, it'll be a long one, lol.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

johnny933 said:


> Hello everyone. I see a lot on familer names here on this forum.
> Ive be checking it out the past few days and seems like a great place.
> Im a home haunter in Rochester, ny. Not a day goes by I dont think about hallo., glad I found this place!


Howdy and welcome Johnny.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to hauntforum, Johnny!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome j933 or can I just call you 3


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

thanks grapegrl.
Bone, 3 is ok. I've been called lots worse(lol).


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Hi "3". Nice to meet you...


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome johnny! Good to see you here.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Greetings to you , johnny. Glad you're here.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Been absent for awhile, lot's of catching up to do .. but welcome ​*


----------

